# Best protocol for CJC-1295 no DAC/GHRP-2



## cutright (Feb 16, 2011)

I will be running a log soon for this combo...ive done a lot of research and there seems to be a lot of different ways to run this combo. Wanted to see what the pro's here at ironmag think.
Dose:
Schedule:
Duration:
for maximum effect of this combo CJC 1295/GHRP-2
Thanks!
32
5'11''
215lbs by cycle start 12%BF
Just finishing Test E cycle


----------

